
On charging $20 for a game - AndyKelley
http://steamcommunity.com/app/274500/discussions/0/405691491102673468/?tscn=1456139312#c405692224242982114
======
fred_is_fred
The guy has a compelling story and his team obviously worked hard on it and it
may well be an awesome game, but we don't price things in a market economy
based on effort. This is similar to, but a better story than, seeing a couch
on craigslist and the seller basing the price on the original purchase price,
not on comparable couches for sale.

------
giancarlostoro
I have to say, some games truly deserve what the developers sell them for, as
a programmer you truly value the work placed into games, which is part of why
I enjoy playing TES / Fallout series of games.

